# PMC no longer working on bulldozer Opterons?



## edenist (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi all,

I had previously been able to load up the hwpmc module, then take some measurements with pmcstat.

eg:
`kldload hwpmc.ko
pmcstat -s BU_CPU_CLK_UNHALTED -w 1`

However when I tried this recently, it appears that BU_CPU_CLK_UNHALTED is no longer available. 

`pmccontrol -L`
now only shows the SOFT counters, and all of the K8 counters are no longer are available. 

At the same time, dmesg is spitting out the following:

`pmc: Unknown AMD64 CPU.
pmc: Unknown AMD CPU.
hwpmc: SOFT/16/64/0x67<INT,USR,SYS,REA,WRI>`

I don't know if it's related, but there's also a `CPU0: local APIC error 0x80` in dmesg as well.

I'm running 11.3-RELEASE on this machine, which has an Opteron 6366 [same behaviour on a 4365 I also tried]. The K8 functions used to be available, but perhaps something changed in the kernel in the last few months? I build from source, but am using the GENERIC configuration. 

The only other thing which may have changed could be a bios setting. Could this have caused this behavior? The only major thing I recall changing recently was ACPI v2.0 -> ACPI v3.0, but I think this was before this problem started occurring.

Thanks for your help


----------

